# Things I heard at s bee meeting about plants



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Sunflowers make some nectar. But often something else makes more. I see my bees workig a lot of things just yards from the hives. Sweet clover is a very big nectar producer.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

By "yellow clover" you likely mean Melilotus indicus --- the regularized common name is "Yellow Sweet-Clover" . Different genus than the lawn clovers (Trifolium sp). 

Melilotus indicus and "White Sweet-clover" -- Melilotus albus -- are massive honey crops. These are irrigation and pasture weeds in the west. Massive honey all summer long.


----------

